# ROLLIN OLDIES CAR SHOW 03-03-2012 DALLAS,TEXAS



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

ROLLIN OLDIES CAR SHOW

SATURDAY MARCH 3rd, 2012

SINGLETON BLVD @ BECKLEY AVE.

COME CELEBRATE BRIDGE-O-RAMA

FUN FOOD MUSIC AND ENTERTAINMENT

THANKS TO: BRIDGE-O-RAMA.COM
WEST DALLAS CHAMBER OF COMMERCE


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

1940,s thru 1975/79,s originals, traditional, bombs, classics and lowriders will be on display at this free official historical event. If you have one of the above and would like to be part of history you are invited to participate in BRIDGE-O-RAMA!

One week ago,as we lit up the Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge, a new light also began to shine on West Dallas. In March, you can participate in bridge o rama and share the spotlight!

Sponsored by Texas Capitol Bank, Bridge-o-Rama is West Dallas, celebration of the opening of the new Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge.

For more info contact me at 214-693-4019 or visit the website @
BRIDGE-O-RAMA.COM


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Great news ,,,,Let's cruise!

That's right the folks with west dallas chamber of commerce are working in our favor to add another lot to the Rollin Oldies car show . This particular lot will be located at Singleton Blvd and Hampton Rd. and will be for those with 80's and newer cars classics lowriders and originals that want to also participate with Bridge-o-Rama. The second lot will allow us to chill and cruise the boulevard for that extra exposure, perfect addition to the show so

Let's Cruise!:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: This sounds like it is going to be big.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

We sure hope so*

I have plenty cars coming its going to be a day of memories for the elders and los compadres and all the folks of west Dallas:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

let me ask you this. Do you have a dj? If not, need one? I would like to use this as an excuse to go to Tx and see family in Ft. Worth.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call me (323) 557-2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Dang wish we had time for a DJ bro*










I know if it were possible I would request rollin oldies music but we guest so got to play by their rules


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I GOT SOME SWEEEEET RIDES COMING*

Impala verts
Lincoln verts
Rivieras
60's Caddie's*
Bombs
Chevy panels and suburbs:naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors???????????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Keep me in mind for any future events, please. Save my number too. Are you club pres.?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Keep me in mind for any future events, please. Save my number too. Are you club pres.?


:thumbsup:we just gonna chill on the blvd take a cruise up and down come back chill for a few hours let them folks admire them fine rides . They gonna handle most of the event. Bro what part of FtWorth you use to roll?

Hola back


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

We have secured our parking lot over 125 available spots designated for the Rollin Oldies car show. We currently have about 65 spaces reserved and several to fill so don't delay please bring a car for a few hours lets park together and enjoy a day of memories.

SINGLETON BLVD WILL BE OUR DESTINATION MARCH 3,2012 11/12pm - 5pm

Thanks to :

KEN MURCHISON
MURCHISON & ASSOC.
1000 SINGLETON BLVD.

DOUG CARMICHEAL
C & R TRAILER SERVICE
1100 SINGLETON BLVD.


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT sounds like good times I'm there 4 sure, do u have
To pre register or can u jus show up


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes you can just show up but you must still register your vehicle


Thanks to all from the ULC FtWorth and ULA Dallas for helping make this event possible. If you from either organization and you still frequent lay it low my thanks is to you. Lots of people have spoken up and reserved there spot for this day.

Over 75 oldies as of now and 65 spots left for grabs. All participants must sign a registration form and it is free I will be at the next ULA and ULC meeting with updated info so please show up to either one and register

FREE EVENT
1000 Singleton Blvd
1940's thru 1970's

FREE EVENT
1100 Singleton Blvd
1980's and newer

FREE EVENT
Rollin Big Wheels
Goodwill Industries
3020 N Westmoreland Rd


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

214Tex said:


> :thumbsup:we just gonna chill on the blvd take a cruise up and down come back chill for a few hours let them folks admire them fine rides . They gonna handle most of the event. Bro what part of FtWorth you use to roll?
> 
> Hola back



I'm not from TX, I just have familia there. I'm born and raised in LA. I was going to make the trip out there, that's all.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

DONT FORGET TO VISIT

www.bridge-o-rama.com

FOR UPDATED INFO:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

Estilo will be there


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

estilo71rivi said:


> Estilo will be there


Thank you Sir

I promise your car is gonna have fun:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Rollin Oldies Car Show
1940's thru 1970's
1000 SINGLETON BLVD.
11am-5pm:thumbsup:

1980's class
1100 SINGLETON BLVD.
11am-5pm:thumbsup:

BEST PARKING RESERVED FOR THOSE THAT ARRIVE EARLY-11am.


GOODWILL INDUSTRIES
3020 N WESTMORELAND RD.
11-5 PM 100 + SPOTS
(trucks suv's lowriders,etc)

These are only designated hours cruising is allowed up and down Singleton Blvd from one lot to the other or just in general. There will be a huge media call out to visit both lots so lets wait and see:x:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:,HOPE THE WEATHERS NICE!!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> TTT:thumbsup:,HOPE THE WEATHERS NICE!!!!


Sir thanks for the TTT





It would be the perfect edition vcc dtx:x:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

The goodwill Industries custom car and truck show 

FREE event with Dfw's ULC & ULA:facepalm:
3020 N.Westmorland Rd. West Dallas

The Goodwill is a main sponsor for the Bride o Rama wristbands that will give the community savings the entire month of march :


March West

When	The entire month of March 2012
Where	Multiple locations*
See list below
Cost	$5 (purchase cost of a Bridge-o-Rama wristband)
Event Partners	Brother Bill’s Helping Hand, Goodwill Industries, Hunger Busters and Voice of Hope
*

Everybody loves a good deal. So more than 25 businesses in West Dallas, the Design District and Pinnacle Park – including some top-rated restaurants and stores – are offering one-time discounts to those who purchase a Bridge-o-Rama silicone wristband and take it with them to the place of business.

The wristbands are only $5 but will give you access to sweet deals all over West Dallas for an entire month! And proceeds go to four worthwhile organizations that provide assistance to the less fortunate in West Dallas.

You can purchase wristbands:

at selected participating locations (during the month of March)
at the Bridge-o-Rama Pavilion on the Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge (during festival weekend) or*online

Those offering discounts to customers wearing Bridge-o-Rama wristbands during the month of March: is your favorite spot listed*

Bar Belmont
901 Fort Worth Ave.	15% off your check.

BCD Electro
2525 W. Commerce St.	10% off anything in its online store. Orders must be placed online and picked up at the West Commerce location. Discount does not apply to shipping.

Belmont Hotel
901 Fort Worth Ave.	15% off on rooms 'consumed' during the month of March.

Bridge Bistro
921 Riverfront Blvd.	20% off your check, excluding alcohol.

Buena Vista Restaurant
1804 Fort Worth Ave.	30% off your check.

Burgesa Burger - Fort Worth Avenue
710 Fort Worth Ave.	10% off your check.

Carmen's
4717 Singleton Blvd.	10% off your check.

Carniceria Mexico
5417 Bernal Dr.	$1.49 tacos will be offered for $1.25 including tax.

Chili’s - Pinnacle Park
1610 N. Cockrell Hill Rd. 15% off your check, excluding alcohol.

CHT Systems
107 Oak Lawn Ave. 25% off of any shading/window product purchase.

CiCi's Pizza - Pinnacle Park
4398 DFW Turnpike, #102 $5 large, one-topping pizza or buffet, rather than $7.99 regular price.

City View Antique Mall
909-B N. Riverfront Blvd. 20% off any regular priced item.

ClaireVista Vitality Club
2001 Sylvan Ave. No initiation fee those joining in March, a $54 savings.

David's Store
2261 Singleton Blvd., #128	10% off of your purchase and a free raffle ticket with every purchase. The raffle winner will win a pair of Lucchese boots.

Del Taco - Pinnacle Park
1550 N. Cockrell Hill Rd. 20% off your check.

G3 Printing
1219 Fort Worth Ave. 10% off all print jobs.

Golden Corral - Pinnacle Park
1540 N. Cockrell Hill Rd. $2.00 off of buffet -or- a free drink.

Goodwill Store
goodwilldallas.org	20% off at all 12 Goodwill Dallas stores.

Habitat for Humanity ReStore - West Dallas
2800 North Hampton Rd. 20% off light fixtures, Hampton Rd. store location only.

La Estrella Bakery y Familia
1111 Singleton Blvd.	Three pastries for the price of one.

Lots of Furniture Antiques Warehouse
910 N. Riverfront Blvd. 20% off regular prices on cash or check purchases.

Monica Salazar Photography
monicasalazarphotography.com	10% off any portrait, wedding, or other event photography services.

Odom's Barbecue
1971 Singleton Blvd.	10% off your check, plus an Odom's t-shirt (while supplies last).

Pollo Campero - Pinnacle Pointe
1703 Cockrell Hill Rd. 10% off your check.

Precise Cleaning Company
precisecleaningonline.com	$60 special for residential carpet cleaning for four rooms and a hallway. Ask for David or Chris at 214.837.8812.

Ray's Hardware & Sporting Goods
730 Singleton Blvd.	Free t-shirt (while supplies last).

Readers 2 Leaders/Booktown
2223 Singleton Blvd., #140 Free memberships for any family signing up during March, giving the family free community library borrowing rights for one year.

SMOKE Restaurant*
at the Belmont Hotel
901 Fort Worth Ave.	15% off your check.

Sonic Drive In - Pinnacle Pointe
1714 N Cockrell Hill Rd.	10% off your check.

The Workroom Home Furnishings
422 Singleton Blvd.	20% off your purchase.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Great news from an email

Our favorite station KNON 89.3 fm will be the official radio station for Bridge-o-Rama. Dave Chaos station manager has said he will be sending a crew down to the Rollin Oldies lot during the Saturday Super Tejano show for live broadcasts*

Big Bumps for KNON 89.3 Fm:facepalm:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Wanted to let everyone know that the rollin oldies car show is shaping up to be a great Saturday event. So far there are about 90 cars listed for Singleton blvd if you are interested in coming out there will be plenty of room. I can add 30 or so more cars comfortably to the list, all cars will be parked on clean cement side to side facing the sidewalk facing singleton 120 deep.

The oldies lot will be close to all the excitement going on but those spots are gonna be mostly stationary cause the pedestrian traffic. The goodwill lot is for hanging out overflow and those that want to cruise and still want to park somewhere. You are invited to be part of this celebration whether you bring a car or not bring the family and enjoy all the local events taking place*


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:nicodermID YOU SAVE US SOME SPOTS FOR THE VETERANOS CC,,WILL BE THERE WITH 6 NICE LOOKING BOMBS...!!!WITH THE SIRENS GOING OFF !!!! JUST SOME HEADS UP !!


214Tex said:


> Wanted to let everyone know that the rollin oldies car show is shaping up to be a great Saturday event. So far there are about 90 cars listed for Singleton blvd if you are interested in coming out there will be plenty of room. I can add 30 or so more cars comfortably to the list, all cars will be parked on clean cement side to side facing the sidewalk facing singleton 120 deep.
> 
> The oldies lot will be close to all the excitement going on but those spots are gonna be mostly stationary cause the pedestrian traffic. The goodwill lot is for hanging out overflow and those that want to cruise and still want to park somewhere. You are invited to be part of this celebration whether you bring a car or not bring the family and enjoy all the local events taking place*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> :nicodermID YOU SAVE US SOME SPOTS FOR THE VETERANOS CC,,WILL BE THERE WITH 6 NICE LOOKING BOMBS...!!!WITH THE SIRENS GOING OFF !!!! JUST SOME HEADS UP !!


Yes sir I got you down, sweet line up



Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

T T T:nicoderm:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is sounding firme. I will be in DFW on the weekend of Feb 24th-27th. Anything going down??


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is sounding firme. I will be in DFW on the weekend of Feb 24th-27th. Anything going down??


It is but you a week early 


To early but you probably find something to get into. The United Lowrider Council has there meeting this*Friday at 8:30pm on the east side of FtWorth if you in that late.

Just a quick place to hang out grab a barbecue burger Homie John from new wave and Leonard with Techniques, Alex loco 61, Majestic's good lil crowd to hang with for a minute.:h5:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Dallas:h5:FtWorth


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for being part of this event it is not possible without you willingness an participation. I promise all that come out to represent your oldie or classic lowrider, what ever it may be you guys are gonna be STARS ! We got cameras and KNON radio coming:nicoderm::yes:

Last call for those last few spots if you have been considering please sign up @ 214-693-4019 and join this impressive line up of 40's thru 70's


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

T G I F folks


Event advisories

Party on!

Bridge-o-Rama and our sister celebrations will take place as planned on March 2-4. News reports have confused some as to when the bridge will be open to vehicular traffic. The City of Dallas and TXDoT had hoped that the bridge would open to vehicular traffic at the conclusion of the public celebrations. However, as the City has announced, "due to weather conditions, mainly much needed rain, portions of the construction will take a few more weeks than anticipated." No matter to us! We're still rocking the bridge March 2-4.

Rain or shine

Bridge-o-Rama will take place rain or shine! There. We said it. Of course our official weather policy is: It's not going to rain.

West Dallas neighborhood impact

Due to the bridge celebrations, especially on March 3, there will be greater traffic and (during the Parade of Giants) temporary street closures that may disrupt residents and businesses usual flow of activity. Please plan for temporary disruptions.

As for the car shows let's hope for great weather


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Dont forget to update yourself on all the action by visiting

BRIDGE-o-RAMA.com

events , maps , parking , addresses for events, 

special guests


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

LETS DO THIS !!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats right let's do it Sir, I think you gonna like the 1, 2 3pm hour:nicoderm::yes:




Let's all have fun with KNON saturday, clean up those classics polish that chrome shine them hubcaps and black out those tires. I am going to be asking*Lady V and Rock D to pick their favorite rollin oldies classic for the 1pm*2pm and 3pm*hour. Not only but also to recognize you and your club and a description of what you roll and your shout out or music request.

Best wishes and good luck:x:to all


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Free car show for the community, official event for bridge o rama. No trophies or charges of any type. Basically just bringing cars and parking them for a few hours and letting the folks enjoy the cars.Our lot will be 1000 & 1100 singleton blvd cars will be parked on clean surface side to side 120 cars deep. We will have 2 DPD officers for security and KNON radio til 3:15 doing live broadcasts and the media coming thru at their convenience. Hours are from*11-5pm but I need everyone there by 10:30 10:45 doesn't matter what time you leave but try and stay til 3/4 if possible. As long as pedestrian traffic is light you can exit and return, your spot is your spot. No joke perfect show for a saturday. No cooking allowed bring drinks and water and food if needed, or visit one of the many food vendors at hand.*

Thanks
Armando V


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GOODWILL

CAR

&

TRUCK*

SHOW

Customs from the metroplex*

Special guest Extreme Ridaz and the mobile media unit that rolls with them Torres Empire with their car hauler and rides. Join the crowd this Saturday*

Goodwill Industries
3020 N. Westmoreland Rd
Dallas, Texas


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT,


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Big props to Joe Ruiz for representing us the ULA & the ULC and the ROLLIN OLDIES CAR SHOW this morning on


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::x:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

BOMB SIRENS GOING OFF AT THE BRIDGE TOMORROW!!!!!ITS ON


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

A couple from MAJESTICS 


*









*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Say man, I had a blast over here at this event Homies. Been a while since we seen everyone. Check out this video. We were helping Mando with the Parking Lot so we didn't get to make it around to everyone. GOD Bless you Guys!! ~FORGIVEN~


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Kool show thanx for the invite. Hope you can do it again all old school rides should turnout to be a good tradition, bigger & better next year! :thumbsup:













































[/QUOTE]


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good. Maybe next year I can make it out to dj.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes Sir thanks for rollin the sixties,

I wish I could have taken lots more pictures but unfortunately I was running from one end to the other making sure everyone was comfortable with their spots. Lots and lots of old school rides especially the 12-13 old school 50's trucks that rolled in. Did anyone happen to take pics of them if so please post.

From early hour to the end of the day I don't think anyone expected such great quality of cars to be representing and for sure the amount of cars that were present. I had 120 spots reserved and as many saw we had an average of about 150 + cars in and out all day.

Thanks to all that made it out the economic boost to the west Dallas area was very well received. On Sunday as I returned to check the lot again several people stopped by to say thanks and how the riders helped the singleton corridor.*

In behalf of the business' in west Dallas they are very grateful and extent their sincere thanks to all


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

*I did it for the folks of west dallas but it couldn't have been possible without all of you guys. Many parents grand parents 3rd and 4th generations out for this event, *a day to remember. As an era ends and a new beginning becomes we closed out the era with a terrific event.

I will ban together with the business' of west dallas, the W.D. chamber of commerce, KNON radio, the ULA and the ULC in hopes of making this event a once a year block party.*

Man I kept hearing how young it made people feel some saying it reminded them of the past days others saying it was like a scene from boulevard nights. Man that was a good feeling and i know that many elders felt the same way which was my intentions to give the elders a day in which they could relive a day of their youth


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

A GREAT TURN OUT


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

WERE COMING BACK March 2nd 2013

The Rollin Oldies show and shine is returning to West Dallas for its 2nd annual historical event. The line up will consist of over 125 originals classics bombs traditionals and lowriders. This event is free for the entire family, bring your pops , mom , la comadre y el compadre. Dont forget la tía terible cause we will be playing some old school tunes that will surely take you back ,,,, waaaaay back to the days of yesterday.

If you were there last year , this year will surely be twice as exciting. Call now and register your vehicle, reserve your spots for this event spaces will go quickly.

Sponsored by :
Ghetto Dreams cc / 214TIMES


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Got a DJ on board with us this year going to play them old school classics











24 Classic bombs registered already:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

THE LIST IS GROWING:h5:



RESERVE THAT SPOT OTHERWISE YOU WILL BE PARKED ON THE SIDELINES


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Polish it up , be on top of your game ! Going to have a special something something for 

KING of the 30's
KING of the 40's
KING of the 50's
KING of the 60's
KING of the 70's

A little something for your effort:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Have a good one...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Have a good one...


Thanks I'll keep you in mind for future


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Free event for all:nicoderm::yes:

Looking good so far for this oldies event, permit and place secured we will be parked at the four corners brewery 

Thanks to Trinitygrove investments for donating the police officer and the lot:h5:


----------



## miami2dallas (Jan 23, 2013)

This awesome! I've been in Dallas for a year now, and I been dying to hit a show or picnic. 
THANK YOU 214TIMES


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

miami2dallas said:


> This awesome! I've been in Dallas for a year now, and I been dying to hit a show or picnic.
> THANK YOU 214TIMES


This will be a great show and shine, we are going to have lots of old classics and cruisers, bombs you name it they will be here . Plenty of food will be available and a beer fest to go with it. The new bridge will be closed to traffic and open to pedestrians up until 4pm*

Be sure and come by for a minute just look for the signature bridge and we will be at the west side of it thanks.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

ROLLIN
OLDIES

WEST
DALLAS

2013 !


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

So far we have 40 oldies that have reserved there spots. There will be plenty of parking however the rollin oldies lot can only hold 115 cars extra comfortable the rest will be across the street. Get with me soon if you have a 30's - 70's and you want to be parked with the oldies.*

Been working extra hard on the music play list and so far its full of old school classics that won't disappoint you*

Brent wood, Sunny & The sunliners, Royal Jesters, Tierra, Paul Anka, El Chicano, Billy Stewart, Malo, War and the list goes on and ooooonnn:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yesterday I was on the phone an hour and a half long all about the Rollin Oldies show last year and the extent of what it had accomplished. It was good to here such great news,

Again we have the support of the local community the local riders and will be going live for an interview once again on TV at the Univision / Telefutura studios March 1st*to give an open invitation to the general public. This event is free and is the talk of the town here in Dallas, Facebook, Layitlow, Google+, Texas Lowriding magazine , just some of the sources that are pushing this event to ensure a great outcome.

This is going to be one hell of a free car show and the cars expected will exceed the capacity. Several photographers will be here one with models dressed in vintage clothing representing their media sources. Reserve your spot now don't delay the lot holds 115 cars however I will try my very best to accommodate everyone that shows up. Cruising the boulevard will be allowed and there will be a back exit from the lot to come in and out. I've also heard several are going to cruise downtown after its all over with ( 4pm )

Again, the Rollin Oldies West Dallas show is the place to be Saturday March 2nd, 2013


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:yes: Sounds Good!!!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Foreal ,, working it to be a damn good show:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

3 weeks away Bump:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything is secured 
* DJ
*Permits
*Location
*Police officers 
*So far 55 cars up to date 

Best parking will be for those that have reserved and there after we will continue to receive cars until we meet our capacity of 115. Additional parking for customs and public will be directly across the street.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

EL CHICANO is one of the many songs on our playlist , it's going to be an all out old school event


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

The house is getting packed !!!! Dallas Texas is the place to be March 2nd from 10:30 til 4pm, all kidding aside 80 spots reserved and im looking to try and find another lot if possible cause the word is the boulevard will be full. Get in where you fit in we will have music for everyones taste


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

ARE YOU COMING ?????????



GOT SOME REAL OLD SCHOOL PLAYERS GONNA BE HITTIN UP THIS EVENT THE FURTHEST OLDIES ARE COMING FROM NORTH OKLAHOMA:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Alright Folks the weather forecast is in and the Rollin Oldies show is going to be the hit 

Weather calls for 67 degrees with 0 % chance of rain with full sunshine. Let's hope it remains this way , of course weather permitting but as of now the house is super super super packed. The expected attendance of vehicles will be around 125-140 cars. We have Texas Lowriding Magazine covering this event for their upcoming issue and will also have several photographers present.

Rollin Oldies West Dallas is sponsored by 
214TIMES / GHETTO DREAMS cc


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

The ROLLIN OLDIES show is gonna live on TV tomarrow on Chanel 8 between 9:10 am and 9:35:nicoderm::yes:

Man big props to those riders that stepped up to be there early for that morning shine:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Going live anytime now on channel 8 thanks to TrinityGrove West Dallas investment group


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.wfaa.com/good-morning-texas/9th-Annual-Trinity-River-Levee-Run-Preview-193847371.html


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

cool


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

You like that Sir:biggrin:

I did pretty good with a one hour notice man half a day at least but dang, one hour these boys jumped on that shine


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Enjoyed the show!! :thumbsup:
Here are some pics I took,


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn I had a great time !


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

A real good time !


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

GREAT TURN OUT :h5:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you sir it was great having Estilo cc club with us yesterday


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

IN BEHALF OF
GHETTO DREAMS CC / 214 TIMES

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE ROLLIN OLDIES WEST DALLAS BLOCK PARTY. ALL THE CAR CLUBS FROM THE ULA , THE DFW SOLO RIDERS , ROLLIN SOLO BIKE CLUB , TRINITY GROVES WEST DALLAS INVESTMENT GROUP , FOUR CORNERS BREWERY , MY HOMEBOY JR AND HIS PARTNER FROM THE DALLAS POLICE DEPT. , MY HOMEBOY DJ MARK , HERALDO THE TACO GUY , DISTRICT 6 COUNCIL MEMBER MONICA R. ALONZO AND THE WEST DALLAS COMMUNITY.

ALL THE BEST PICTURES WITH THE MODELS CAN BE LOCATED ON FACEBOOK UNDER

FACEBOOK.COM/TEXASLOWRIDING MAGAZINE &
FACEBOOK.COM/ALDAYS PHOTOGRAPHYDALLAS


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

IN BEHALF OF
GHETTO DREAMS CC / 214 TIMES

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE ROLLIN OLDIES WEST DALLAS BLOCK PARTY. ALL THE CAR CLUBS FROM THE ULA , THE DFW SOLO RIDERS , ROLLIN SOLO BIKE CLUB , TRINITY GROVES WEST DALLAS INVESTMENT GROUP , FOUR CORNERS BREWERY , MY HOMEBOY JR AND HIS PARTNER FROM THE DALLAS POLICE DEPT. , MY HOMEBOY DJ MARK , HERALDO THE TACO GUY , DISTRICT 6 COUNCIL MEMBER MONICA R. ALONZO AND THE WEST DALLAS COMMUNITY.

ALL THE BEST PICTURES WITH THE MODELS CAN BE LOCATED ON FACEBOOK UNDER

FACEBOOK.COM/TEXASLOWRIDING MAGAZINE &
FACEBOOK.COM/ALDAYS PHOTOGRAPHYDALLAS




Great turn out glad we made it out there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice Job Ghetto Mando!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for making the trip
GHETTO:h5REAMS

Well 165 cars would have been great to see but I'll take 130 any day, the show was a great one


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: to GHETTO DREAMS!!

We had a bad ass time!! Beautiful day (other than the coolness), BEAUTIFUL CARS & GREAT MUSIC all day !!! We need more Show & Shines like this....yall did a great job!! Dallas definitely needed an Oldies / Lowriders Chill day!!

ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB DALLAS EST. 1981


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you sir for coming out and representing Royal:h5:Classics cc, I hope your members had a great time as well.

In deed the music was great I asked my dj to dub some CDs for sale and he forgot all about it and come to find out several people wanted copies of the music.

Thanks once again ,,,,,. Armando


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah Baby ! 3rd annual rite quick,,,


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------

